# stick well & co. ink bottle. Is this a rare and valuable one?



## ellisnowens (May 11, 2012)

ink


----------



## ellisnowens (May 11, 2012)

ink value?


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

Looks like a mucilage bottle to me, hence the name, hopefully someone can answer your question...Jim


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2012)

I found out it is a glue and they sell in the $20-25 range on E-Bay....nice looking bottle IMO....Jim[]

 Mucilage bottles had that bigger opening under the lip to keep the glue from hardening and closing up the bottle...


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2012)

Hey Tony,

 Great looking mucilage, sir,

 StickWel & Co. was an SS Stafford's product:

 "STICKWELL & CO'S 
EXTRA MUCILAGE​ THICK CLEAR AND ADHESIVE​ Who has not need 
STICKWELL'S MUCILAGE​  That man must be an old FOGY who prefers any other to it It is a household word It sticks the letter stamp which Uncle Sam has forgotten to coat with gum It mends the babies dolls and furniture when broken It saves the purchase of China Cement when the Parlor vase is smashed It effectually closes the Envelope which the cheap stationer sells you as adhesive. It is strong as the glue prepared by Spaulding, "or any other man." It is so cheap as the worthless trash sold under another name. It saves the pieces. It never SOURS or becomes THIN. Freezing does not hurt it. 

 StickWell's Mucilage is KING of the Market. No other brand sell as well. 
 IN QUARTS, PINTS, 80Z, CONE, and FLAT SOZ CONE AND FLAT BOTTLES WITH CAP AND BRUSH 
 ALL MUCILAGE PACKED ONE DOZEN IN WOOD BOXES 
 SS STAFFORD
 Sole Proprietor NY " From Journal of the Telegraph, 1867. They had 11 ads in this two volume journal.

 See catalog page HERE. And this ad for the Bell Top Mucilage Bottle.






 The aforementioned Rival.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 11, 2012)

I have two which I bought for $5 and $2.  They have some staining.  I've seen one go for $100 in an bottle auction catalog, but it was probably a one time thing.  Jim's estimate is more realistic.


----------

